

A primer on Bezier curves - petsos
http://processingjs.nihongoresources.com/bezierinfo/

======
bsenftner
Bah! How's about all the spline types, broken down into immediate-to-use code,
with easy to understand explainers showing how they are all related?

<http://www.cubic.org/docs/hermite.htm>

------
jasondavies
Wow, this is amazing! Much more detailed than my own interactive Bézier curves
demo:

<http://www.jasondavies.com/animated-bezier/>

------
jacobolus
A lot of material about Bézier curves here:
<http://www.tinaja.com/cubic01.asp>

------
zvrba
All well and nice, but it doesn't explain how to actually DRAW something! I
used to write a lot of text in Latex, and used metapost/tikz/pgf to draw box
and arrows diagrams. Drawing straight lines was OK, but trying to make nice
curved arrows going around nodes was a PITA and based mostly on experimenting.
I knew where to find the math behind Bezier curves, but it was (and still is!)
mostly useless from the perspective of a "end-user" not using a GUI.

------
therobot24
wow, more than i was expecting.

Some of the figures take longer to load than desired, but the presentation is
really nice.

------
Jach
I'm currently in a curves & splines course, this will make excellent review
material right before the final in a couple weeks. Thanks! (As well as to all
the other commenters here sharing other resources.)

------
Natsu
And here I thought the site was only about the Japanese language. That's a
nice tutorial.

The main site has a lot of information on studying Japanese for those who are
into that sort of thing, BTW.

------
aerique
I use bezier curves to animate these tentacles:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMwJXP8EOU4>

